# VW Golf Mk1 GTI 16v Hillclimb Edition ;)



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey,

take a look at this modified and hillclimb-specialised Mk1 in Action
VW Golf Mk1 GTI 16v Hillclimb Edition from Benjamin Planz on Vimeo.


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

cool car! :thumbup::thumbup:

just wished i could of heard the motor more instead of music.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

cool vid!


----------



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

There's more to come


----------



## TrentonH1 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## GLI.Jason (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't see the video at work.... darn firewall.

Saw "hillclimb" in the title and had to check it out.

What mountains do you race?

Steve


----------



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

He's racing all kinds of mountains. In germany, there are plenty of 'em


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

vanessawild said:


> He's racing all kinds of mountains. In germany, there are plenty of 'em


Hmmm..... might have to venture over there for some racing action without the concern of US lawyers.


----------



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome  The autobahn often has no speed limit and the mountains are plenty


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

Depending on where you live we have plenty of hillclimbs in the states. On the east coast there full seasons both in Pennsylvania and Vermont. I don't know about the west coast, as I don't live there.

Best,
Nater Kane
http://limpithome.com


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

naterkane said:


> Depending on where you live we have plenty of hillclimbs in the states. On the east coast there full seasons both in Pennsylvania and Vermont. I don't know about the west coast, as I don't live there.


 I do all the hillclimbs in VT and Mt. Washington (well, waiting for 2013, now...). Been trying to make it down to PA for years. Plenty of my friends make that trip each year (and Pikes Peak). 

All the hillclimbs in Germany and the like seem to have all the Berg cup MK1 Golfs that I like..... :beer:


----------

